# "Expand-a-Lung"



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

I see these on e-bay all the time, they don't profess to increasing VO2 max, but supposedly train your lung muscles so they don't fatigue as quickly. I recently read some other info that supposedly looked at this training effect as well, not a hypoxicator, but something like that. Don't think this will turn me into a superstar, but it is could reduce lung pain, that would be great.

Anyone has any experience with something like this?


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

dont have a clue as to what it is but merx used some type of mask to help him get used to 
the thin atmosphere before his hour record attempt


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*From what I have seen...*



JAG MN said:


> I see these on e-bay all the time, they don't profess to increasing VO2 max, but supposedly train your lung muscles so they don't fatigue as quickly. I recently read some other info that supposedly looked at this training effect as well, not a hypoxicator, but something like that. Don't think this will turn me into a superstar, but it is could reduce lung pain, that would be great.
> 
> Anyone has any experience with something like this?


These things do nothing for you. Save your money.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

A bit of googling turned up their competitor, the "power lung" which has several clinical studies on their site. The thing is, if you actually _read_ the studies, they all say "no effect on v02max or LT"


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

FWIW...
A few years ago, I purchased the 'Expand-a-lung' (no big investment: $29) just to give it a try...I don't have any testing equipment to see if there were monumental or minimal improvements in my VO2, but I did see an increase in actual resistance use....meaning that my ability to inhale longer and exhale longer improved; all the while increasing the resistance... 
BFD..I can't see how it would be harmful...for $29, I went for it....would I do it again? Yep; although I haven't used it in almost a year, but will begin this week... fun to drive long distances and have that thing stuck in your mouth  you get some confused stares along the expressway...
Final note...my doctor does comment that I have twice the lung capacity of people my age (67yo) This may be attributed to biking also...
http://www.expand-a-lung.com/index.html


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A friend of mine got the same effect out of using a short turkey baster. (not a joke)

"supposedly train your lung muscles so they don't fatigue as quickly"......This is just funny.. My "lung muscles" never get tired.
The only thing that this thing might do, is to clear out some of your air sacks...........and that's a BIG maybe.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Definitely...*



******* said:


> FWIW...
> A few years ago, I purchased the 'Expand-a-lung' (no big investment: $29) just to give it a try...I don't have any testing equipment to see if there were monumental or minimal improvements in my VO2, but I did see an increase in actual resistance use....meaning that my ability to inhale longer and exhale longer improved; all the while increasing the resistance...
> BFD..I can't see how it would be harmful...for $29, I went for it....would I do it again? Yep; although I haven't used it in almost a year, but will begin this week... fun to drive long distances and have that thing stuck in your mouth  you get some confused stares along the expressway...
> Final note...my doctor does comment that I have twice the lung capacity of people my age (67yo) This may be attributed to biking also...
> http://www.expand-a-lung.com/index.html


Definitely more from the riding than the expand a lung.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

I think you can do that with just a balloon. Just try to get to the point where you can inflate it with one breath. Or breathe through a straw. It seems like all those things do are constrict the amount of air you can take into your lungs so you have to inhale and exhale longer.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

nrs-air said:


> I think you can do that with just a balloon. Just try to get to the point where you can inflate it with one breath. Or breathe through a straw. It seems like all those things do are constrict the amount of air you can take into your lungs so you have to inhale and exhale longer.



I read the balloon thing some where, so I started doing it.

Well, eventually too much spit ends up on the balloon and dries, and the balloon eventually will pop in front of your face. Oh yeah, I always had a hard time letting the air out while at work without making noises.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

carbon13 said:


> dont have a clue as to what it is but merx used some type of mask to help him get used to
> the thin atmosphere before his hour record attempt


That was probably a way to breath air under lower air pressure, not resistance training for your lungs



******* said:


> Final note...my doctor does comment that I have twice the lung capacity of people my age (67yo) This may be attributed to biking also...


What was the doctor measuring? Fro simplist to most complex:
Use a peak flow meter which is in mL/sec (blow as fast and as hard as you can for the initial burst)
Just measure the lung volume of a normal full inhale then exhale measured in liters? (the old way was a machine that you breath into that draws a line on a cylinder roting next to it but the new technology uses a device looking up to the computer to measure how much air you breath out)
Or the full lung volume test where you get into a chamber sort of like a sound booth used so the air around you is the same temp as your body where you have to do all sorts of breathing tests (fully breath in and out and also blow out against resistance) which is the only way to measure your full lung capacity including the residual air in your lungs

The reason I ak is if its the last one then cycling had no effect as you can't improve your lung size (well without recovering from pnumonia)

Ah the fun as being in medical experiments from having asthma....


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

I was just watching a training video of UFC fighter Wanderlei Silvia.. He uses a snorkle to force himself to breath through his mouth by closing off his nose while training to increase his endurance/breathing.. Not a bad idea to try while using a trainer...


----------



## wher0001 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Nice piece of work*

OK, here goes. :mad2: :thumbsup: 

Most of the breathing devices DO NOT PURPOT TO INCREASE VO2 MAX AT ALL, except the (SpiroTiger)!!!!

" When training only your respiratory muscles, the diaphragm, and intercostals, you will increase both lung strength and capacity, which translates into increased oxygen uptake 
without beating up the rest of the body." John Howard, John is a Hawaii Ironman Champion

Study showed increased cycling endurance at the anaerobic threshold after training with an Expand-A-Lung!!! Boutellier U, Buchel R, Kundert A, Spengler C.
Department of Physiology, University of Zurich, Switzerland

SpiroTiger is used by members of the USPS cycling team.

Many top swimming instructors (Olympic Caliber Coaches) use a snorkel with a resistance breathing cap. I should know, I have trained with them.

At this point, it is not a matter of "Does it work?" but what are you willing to do to get better...


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Anybody got a good do-it-yourself device?  Can you just breathe through a straw for an hour?


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

Expand-o-lung sounds to me like that enlarge-o-P3NN!S device...that didn`t work for me:frown2:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Why the hell would you cover your mouth to restrict breathing when you could just do that retarded thing one of the "coaches" mentioned on pezcyclingnews -- train by breathing through the nose with your mouth shut.

It's all a load of crap. Just ride your bike harder and there is your VO2max/lung workout.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> It's all a load of crap. Just ride your bike harder and there is your VO2max/lung workout.


Precisely.


----------

